# Taurus PT1911 range report



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Picked the Taurus PT1911 at the Permian Basin Gunshow while visiting west Texas.








Nice looking gun. The grips are cheap plastic and will be replaced soon with Wilson Combat grips. The carrying case is also a bit cheap, but everything else looked good.
I only had time to shoot about 50 rounds of 230gr ball ammo.
I used one of those round stick on type targets that show a bright spot where the round hits.








See the holes below the target? This was me trying to learn how to use the dot-over-dot "figure 8" sights. With the second magazine I began raising my point of impact onto the target. By the third magazine I was able to keep almost all of them on target, with an occasional round on the edge of the paper.








The expended cases showed no abuse.
The only "issue" was a 'grungy' feeling in the take-up on the trigger which goes away when the magazine is out. This indicates that the trigger bowing is rubbing a bit on the magazine. This is easily fixed and is not a major issue.
The gun was pleasant to shoot and had no malfunctions.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

What kind of yardage did ya shoot at?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been following these guns since before they hit the market. I can tell you one thing most people are happy with them. I have only heard of a few that had any real problems with them. I just wish I would have bought the frist one I seen for $435 out the door. Oh well good luck with yours.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

I was 300 feet from the target............not really, I was about 20 yards or so from it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

busdriver72 said:


> I was 300 feet from the target............


That's a pretty poor group for 300', keep practicing you'll get better. :smt033

Or try holding the gun up a little and turn it sideways so you can sight down the side of the slide.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

> Or try holding the gun up a little and turn it sideways so you can sight down the side of the slide.


Yo, Dude, like man I used to do that...but the brass kept hittin' my eyeballs. I liked the way it felt but it was like toooo hard to see what I wuz shootin' at.:smt068


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

I took mine down to the range, put over 100 rounds of practice ammo through it, had a few failure to fires on the first clip. Brand new gun, cheap brass, maybe I over oiled it a bit and it dripped onto the wrong areas. Anyway i set the shells aside and reloaded them about 7 clips or so in and they fired without a problem, it never failed from then on. I was actually way more acurate at first then later, maybe the sights shifted or i was just over doing it. Im used to shooting a 22 and really it wasn't that awful, I had heard about hard kick, it was less than I had expected. 

For my first outing shooting a brand new gun, brand new size, and new ammo (to me) it was nice. Trigger pull is very consistent and felt tons better than my s&W 22. I really have no complaints other than the sights, I was consistent but not confident, I felt like I was "shooting from the hip" on each shot. And my best shots were, lower the gun, bring it up and shoot within a second or so, my worst were when I stared down the target. I am definately confident with it as a self defense piece, hopefully that wont be nescarry. 

:smt023


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

> I had heard about hard kick, it was less than I had expected


A common but unfounded worry that folks often have before shooting the 45ACP the first time. It is a good, powerful round, but fortunately the 1911 has enough 'meat' to keep recoil down to a managable degree. I find the 1911 to be a fun, controlable gun. I've had a few complain that it's too hard to shoot. Come to find out the problem was grip and stance. They were letting the gun control them rather than them controling the gun. There are a few very small frame ladies that would have a hard time with it. My little wife, bless her heart, can't pull the slide back to chamber a round.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Okay, here it is after some trigger work, and the el cheapo plastic grips have been replaced with some nice Wilson Combat Diamondwood grips.


----------

